# Rocky sold on Ebay.



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Described as a three year old model in good working condition, this just achieved £173 plus a tenner delivery. No original box. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262658196392?ul_noapp=true

Either it was expensive (compared to a £235 retail cost) OR mine went too cheap at £100 plus the cost of UPS courier (which I think was around ten or twelve quid).

I reckoned that a bit under half price for mine was fair (although I did spend £42 on new burrs...so that upped the loss somewhat) ...but I used it every day for over six years and got much enjoyment from it, so I thought it a fair deal all round and aren't complaining. Mine did have the (now unobtainable in the UK) Click-Clack lid on it though...a worthy addition which revolutionized the clearance of superluous grinds from the innards.

Do others think the buyer of the Ebay one would have been better to spend the extra £62 and get a new one? Or was it still a bargain?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£100 is about going price on here , on Bay you may get lucky as people aren't always up on what you can get for your money


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

DevonStan said:


> Described as a three year old model in good working condition, this just achieved £173 plus a tenner delivery. No original box.
> 
> Either it was expensive (compared to a £235 retail cost) OR mine went too cheap at £100 plus the cost of UPS courier (which I think was around ten or twelve quid)


.

Id say it was a combination of the two.

Plus, it was an auction, not a sale. Looking at the way the bidding went it seems a couple of people really wanted it, which pushed the end price paid up.

On the valuation thread you started for the rocky grinder the only person who offered a valuation seemed to have got it spot on

"100-150 might get a better audience on eBay though"



DevonStan said:


> Do others think the buyer of the Ebay one would have been better to spend the extra £62 and get a new one? Or was it still a bargain?


Yes, if it was me a saving of £63 wouldnt have enticed me to buy it 2nd hand.

In no way would i consider the buyer got a bargain, quite the opposite. The seller must be delighted it achieved such a figure.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I think you're spot on with your thoughts there, JR. It should have been advertised at £125or a shade more.

But, it went quite quickly and the courier collection was painless (Hope it's arrived by now) and at least I know I didn't rip a fellow forum member off and I hope the new user gets much good use from it.


----------



## heppy9979 (Oct 14, 2016)

They probably listed it starting at 99p.....that always gets the punters giddy on ebay


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

They did.


----------

